# adding stress coat?



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

how many capfuls to add to a 55 when putting a new fish or multiple in? thanks.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

If you're putting NovAqua, it says to put one teaspoon or 1 capfull per 10g. So about 5 1/2 for your 55g tank.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

read the instructions its the best way.
dixon


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> read the instructions its the best way.
> dixon










can't go wrong with that advice.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> read the instructions its the best way.
> dixon


 his would be best


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> read the instructions its the best way.
> dixon












RTFM j/k hhheh

I thought it was like 1 teaspoon every 10g


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

mine doesnt have instructions for adding fish though..... I dont remember the brand. Its aqua something...ill check when i get home.


----------

